# Euro 2012



## scherzo1928

So, who would you like to win/ who do you think will win?

I think Spain still plays the best football in the world, but I'm not sure it will be enough this time... Perhaps the Netherlands?

Anyways, I watched a tiiny bit of the opening ceremony, and loved to hear Chopin's Opus #25 right off the bat! At least we're off to a good start!


----------



## Sebastian

I'll definitely watch a lot of games...
Watching Poland Greece right now 1-1 

Hard to say, Holland is good, hope England will do well.. most of all I hope to see good football


----------



## steve1

As an Englishman I am prepared for disappointment.


----------



## Sebastian

Draw... we had a lot of good chances in the first half, but wasted...
at 1:1 Greece had a penalty kick, thankfully our goalkeeper saved it!


----------



## scherzo1928

Sebastian said:


> Draw... we had a lot of good chances in the first half, but wasted...
> at 1:1 Greece had a penalty kick, thankfully our goalkeeper saved it!


 
Aye, completely dominated them the first 15-20 min, but missed a lot of chances. Also, kudos to the Greek for almoast turning the game around with 10 players (can't believe that poor guy got sent off). All in all, great match!


----------



## Sebastian

scherzo1928 said:


> Aye, completely dominated them the first 15-20 min, but missed a lot of chances. Also, kudos to the Greek for almoast turning the game around with 10 players (can't believe that poor guy got sent off). All in all, great match!



Yeah... I'm looking forward to the Russia - Czech Republic game, hard to say who will win, both good teams.. hmm.. I'd go with the Czech Republic - their goalkeeper is truly one of the best in the world right now! but they have to score


----------



## djpharoah

at the red-card happy ref. Apparently he gave out like 16 red cards in the last 19 games he was the referee in.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> at the red-card happy ref. Apparently he gave out like 16 red cards in the last 19 games he was the referee in.



Yeah, the commentators here told he gives like 7 yellow cards a game in the Spanish league


----------



## scherzo1928

I watch a good 5-6 La Liga games every week (I really don't sleep much) and he is hands down the worst ref in there.


----------



## Sebastian

Man, did I not expect that.. but it's good! a lot of goals, good game 
Russians are very dangerous!


----------



## Aftermath1

I want Germany to win, without sounding like a douchebag.. we play the best football in the world.


----------



## Sebastian

Damn, Holland wasted even more occasions to score then we did 

Congratulations to Denmark!


----------



## djpharoah

Good game - now for ESP vs. GER that will be a good game.


----------



## Sebastian

djpharoah said:


> Good game - now for ESP vs. GER that will be a good game.



Definitely! hard to say who will win, Germany has a rather young team.
I wonder how Ronaldo will perform...

If I had to place a bet I'd say Germany will win


----------



## djpharoah

Sebastian said:


> Definitely! hard to say who will win, Germany has a rather young team.
> I wonder how Ronaldo will perform...
> 
> If I had to place a bet I'd say Germany will win



I'm gonna say the same - Germany is a very well oiled machine. Portugal has it's ups and downs and needs Ronaldo to perform to get stuff going.


----------



## Chiba666

As a Brit living in Germnay, it;s got to be Germany tonight.


----------



## steve1

This game needs a goal to liven things up a bit. Germany are dominating the game, plenty of possession but it's not leading to much. Portugal don't look great but I reckon they could snatch a goal on the break.

Early 2nd half goal for either side would be good.


----------



## Sebastian

steve1 said:


> This game needs a goal to liven things up a bit. Germany are dominating the game, plenty of possession but it's not leading to much. Portugal don't look great but I reckon they could snatch a goal on the break.
> 
> Early 2nd half goal for either side would be good.






Good game so far, definitely would like to see 2-3 goals next half


----------



## Sebastian

Great second half - especially the end.
If only Portugal would attack at the beginning like in the second half t would be a different game!

Congratulations Germany! well deserved win


----------



## steve1

Portugal left it too late to actually start playing some decent football. Germany deserved to win.

Not a great game, very scrappy, a lot of fouls breaking up the flow of the game. Last 10-15 minutes was entertaining.


----------



## Jinogalpa

our goalkeeper Manuel Neuer was the best of our team. Portugal had good chances so in conclusion lucky 3 points for us.


----------



## Aftermath1

Jinogalpa said:


> our goalkeeper Manuel Neuer was the best of our team. Portugal had good chances so in conclusion lucky 3 points for us.



Also Hummels was outstanding throughout.


----------



## steve1

^ he seemed to be the guy in the right place at the right time every time.

Neuer played well, he takes some risks coming off his line to punch away corners though, and doesn't always get there. I can see that going wrong.


----------



## Sebastian

Today at the PGE Arena in Gdansk 






Spain - Italy

Now I hope that will be a game! hard to say who will win (as always)  Spain is the current World Champion after all, but Italy can play!

I'd go with Italy - just because I want to see them win


----------



## Aftermath1

^ I hate both teams, very boring football. All Italian managers play the 'sit back and wait game' which is terrible to watch. Expect all players to be diving all over the place, as that is all they seem to know.


----------



## scherzo1928

Aftermath1 said:


> Also Hummels was outstanding throughout.


 
Holy crap, it's the first time I've agreed with you on something 

Also, Spain does NOT play boring football dude. The problem is most teams that face them (or Barcelona, since you don't like them either) just park the bus in front of the goal... but when both teams decide they want to play, you get some craaazy games, like the Barcelona - Atletico games that always ended up with over 7 goals. 

Saying you hate Spain though... It takes a LOT to play that well. A lot of talent, teamwork and patience to do what they do, which is why most teams don't bother trying, and simply play more practical football. If you can't apreciate what Xavi, Iniesta, Silva, Mata, Beniat and the rest of them do on the pitch, then .

It's like saying you hate classical music because it's too complex. Music should just be one breakdown after another.


----------



## scherzo1928

0 - 0 so far, but what a good match! Very pleasatly surprised by the Italians.


----------



## Sebastian

1 - 1, not a bad game at all!
I really like Italy's goal - nice passing 

Hope to see some more goals from Croatia later today


----------



## Sebastian

Really interesting first half! great for Croatia


----------



## Aftermath1

scherzo1928 said:


> Holy crap, it's the first time I've agreed with you on something
> 
> Also, Spain does NOT play boring football dude. The problem is most teams that face them (or Barcelona, since you don't like them either) just park the bus in front of the goal... but when both teams decide they want to play, you get some craaazy games, like the Barcelona - Atletico games that always ended up with over 7 goals.
> 
> Saying you hate Spain though... It takes a LOT to play that well. A lot of talent, teamwork and patience to do what they do, which is why most teams don't bother trying, and simply play more practical football. If you can't apreciate what Xavi, Iniesta, Silva, Mata, Beniat and the rest of them do on the pitch, then .
> 
> It's like saying you hate classical music because it's too complex. Music should just be one breakdown after another.



Haha, don't worry a lot of people disagree with my football views towards Barca and Spain.

I completely agree that they are very talented players who work well together, that's not my problem. All they seem to do is pass up until just outside the box, then just sit there for a minute or so and then pass back to the centrebacks. The idea that they just want to walk the ball into the goal down the centre is somewhat comical. They're wing play is atrocious and they suck in the air. For such a huge and 'great' team they shouldn't have such a flaw in their game.

I'm not even going to get into their diving... I'm looking at you Iniesta! 

People are too easily won over by their fancy passing is all I'm saying. Spain have been lucky to win the World Cup and Euro's, both marginally done with a 1-0 win.

Anyway, good game for Croatia. Showing some good attacking play, I was routing for Ireland but they played pretty bad overall. Bad diving from the Croatian centre midfielder though (forget his name.. m something )


----------



## Genome

Come on England!

First time we've ever gone into a tournament when no-one is expecting us to make any sort of impression. Whether that plays into our hands or not, we'll have to see. France still have more quality than us regardless.


----------



## steve1

France are looking dangerous in attack. This looks set to be a good match. 

Fuuuuuuuuck Milner just missed an open goal

Edit: gooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!!!!!! Come on England 

Edit: oh balls.

Edit: 1-1 is probably a fair score at half time. France still look dangerous, England have had some good attacks but not as frequently as France. Good game so far. Not sure how this ones going to turn out.

Edit: happy to take a point from this game. France probably had the edge but England hung on in there and had some good chances.


----------



## Sebastian

steve1 said:


> France are looking dangerous in attack. This looks set to be a good match.
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuck Milner just missed an open goal
> 
> Edit: gooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!!!!!! Come on England
> 
> Edit: oh balls.
> 
> Edit: 1-1 is probably a fair score at half time. France still look dangerous, England have had some good attacks but not as frequently as France. Good game so far. Not sure how this ones going to turn out.
> 
> Edit: happy to take a point from this game. France probably had the edge but England hung on in there and had some good chances.



this 



also.. so many draws 1-1.. that's getting a bit boring


----------



## steve1

^ no one wants to lose their first game, at this stage I don't think teams want to push too many players forward to try to get a winner in case they leave themselves exposed to a counter attack. 

It'll definately get more interesting when teams have to start taking risks to stay in the competition.


----------



## scherzo1928

As always, the great thing about watching Sweden play... are the chicks in the public.

I'll just have to move over there someday.


----------



## Sebastian

^ Missed the Sweden game


----------



## Chiba666

Saw the first half an got abit bored of the Sweden game, put a film on and missed the goals in the second half, such is life. Think it's going to be a tight group to get out of.

Got to love the Swedish girls in the crowd though, I remember my trip to Sweden, ah such eye candy


----------



## Sebastian

Czech Republic 2 - Greece 1
Good game, although at times ... there could be more action.

Poland 1 - Russia 1
Didn't expect a draw, but it's good, now we have to win with the Czech's!


----------



## Aftermath1

^ Gonna be a tough game for you to beat the Czech's. How is Lewandowski playing? I work late so haven't seen any of the matches. I thought he would of scored a few in the past 2 games, mainly as he was awesome this season at Dortmund.


----------



## Chiba666

That Polish goal was by far the best of the tournament so far. Plus it was great to see how much it meant to not only him but the team and all the fans.


----------



## ilyti

Super psyched for Denmark - Portugal and Holland - Germany tomorrow. Three of my favourite teams and my absolute least favourite all in one day.


----------



## Aftermath1

ilyti said:


> Super psyched for Denmark - Portugal and Holland - Germany tomorrow. Three of my favourite teams and my absolute least favourite all in one day.



Which one don't you like?

I'm hoping Denmark can pull off another upset as that would just be insane and put them through. Germany vs Holland is gonna be such a tough match for both teams, but we should see some nice attacking football.

If Germany and Denmark happen to lose it's gonna make the final group matches interesting as everyone will be level on points. Eeek!


----------



## scherzo1928

ilyti said:


> Super psyched for Denmark - Portugal and Holland - Germany tomorrow. Three of my favourite teams and my absolute least favourite all in one day.


 
If it's portugal, I'll rep you.


----------



## ilyti

^ Nope, sorry. Germany. They always win and never deserve to. FACT 

Denmark 2 - Portugal 3
WHAT A GAME! Holy cow. Edge of my seat all 94 minutes. Shouting in Danish for the first time in 4 years. Portugal did play an overall better game, more organized, so I was hoping for a tie there in the end. It was great to see Denmark really going for it, lots of energy on both teams, but it wore off in the last 10 minutes.

Now it's time for de Oranje to smack some Schnitzel.


----------



## Inverted11

Was really disappointed with the Russians during the Poland game. It's like they were too scared to take shots, and kept choking in the penalty box. And seems like the defense was more focused on making a 'brick wall' than to get the ball. And in scond half they just got tired/lazy; if I was the head coach I would have a little pep talk with them. They better unfuck themselves cause they are going into the final stages and they better win! Vpered Rossiya!


----------



## Jinogalpa

TTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!111

Germany 2 - 0 Holland


Edit: now halftime

Edit: Germany 2 - 1 Holland YEAAAAAAH


----------



## Aftermath1

ilyti said:


> ^ Nope, sorry. Germany. They always win and never deserve to. FACT



I realise you're from Canada and don't know much about football ....but how could you say that? When we get in the flow, it's some of the best attacking football in the world.

Edit: BTW, that was just a joke


----------



## Chiba666

Think Iwill have Germany down to win the whle thing now, I can only see them getting better.


----------



## Crank

hi guys, I'm in the middle of Euro 2012 right where I live. We had two games here so far: Poland vs Greece and Poland vs Russia. One thing is pretty amazing: while the game goes on, there are hardly anyone on the streets. Fanzones are filled to the last possible standing place. there is a real eurosickness around, cars are flagged, you see people with scarfs and flags everywhere. 

As for the games, well, Germany is as far as we could see, the most organized and focused team in the tournament. Portugal has problems with Ronaldo, who tries too much and gets nothing, Netherland can pack themselves now. I wonder what the next games will come. I didn't think that, but from the begining I'm stuck in the TV room from 6 pm to 11 pm


----------



## scherzo1928

Never thought I'd say this, but... Italy:






edit: actually, pretty effing good!

edit 2: and just like on the first match, they sucked ass on the second half...


----------



## Evil Weasel

I love the mind games and puns here. Sadly for Sweden they looked pretty poor first game so don't see it happening.


----------



## ArtDecade

Just a few more hours until England scraps with Sweden... 
Come on you English!


----------



## leandroab

Smörgåsborded to death! ahhahahahahah


----------



## steve1

Trying to ignore the fact that we've never beaten Sweden in a major competition....still there's got to be a first time right? Right????!!! Please???!!!!!!

Edit: nice goal, let's keep the lead this time....

Edit: 

Edit:

Edit: holy shit  thankyou Walcott!

Edit: come on! Don't throw it away this time. I hate England for putting me through such stress

Edit: phew, I need a cigarette. We needed that win.


----------



## Sebastian

Last goal for England... Welbeck - absolutely amazing!


----------



## Sebastian

Poland is out of the Cup


----------



## Aftermath1

Sebastian said:


> Poland is out of the Cup



Crazy surprise upset for both Poland and Russia. 

Yay for Germany


----------



## ilyti

Aftermath1 said:


> I realise you're from Canada and don't know much about football ....but how could you say that? When we get in the flow, it's some of the best attacking football in the world.
> 
> Edit: BTW, that was just a joke


Actually I'm from Denmark. I do agree the Germans are playing exceedingly well this tournament. But they still don't deserve to win for, well, the same reasons they didn't deserve to win WWI and II.

(yeah that was just a joke)

There's just too much history from past tournaments that Germany won on penalties or goals that shouldn't have counted, that they've had their share of winning. Even if they are playing well. Also how can you not hate a man named Bastian Schweinsteiger? I mean seriously, if that's not a name for evil incarnate I don't know what is. 

So yeah, Denmark out. I will say though that Denmark handled the Germans a lot better than Portugal and Holland did. They had them figured out tactically, Germany just had the technical advantage, but they actually had to fight for it this time.


----------



## Inverted11

Aftermath1 said:


> Crazy surprise upset for both Poland and Russia.
> 
> Yay for Germany


No 'surprise' for Russia; they played like absolute garbage past 2 games (past 3 halfs that is). For reasons I'm more than willing to discuss, the head coach MUST get fired for this, because it was his lack of guidance and decision-making that led to Russia's loss, not the players', generally speaking that is. Very embarrassing.


----------



## AgentOrange

^ I agree on Italy playing boring football but regardless of how much i hate the spanish team they do play some exciting football.


----------



## Aftermath1

ilyti said:


> Actually I'm from Denmark. I do agree the Germans are playing exceedingly well this tournament. But they still don't deserve to win for, well, the same reasons they didn't deserve to win WWI and II.
> 
> (yeah that was just a joke)
> 
> There's just too much history from past tournaments that Germany won on penalties or goals that shouldn't have counted, that they've had their share of winning. Even if they are playing well. Also how can you not hate a man named Bastian Schweinsteiger? I mean seriously, if that's not a name for evil incarnate I don't know what is.
> 
> So yeah, Denmark out. I will say though that Denmark handled the Germans a lot better than Portugal and Holland did. They had them figured out tactically, Germany just had the technical advantage, but they actually had to fight for it this time.



It's funny you say they've played exceedingly well this tournament. They've played rubbish so far imo. Look at them 2 years ago in the World Cup, they were completely dominating in all aspects of the game. This time round everything is slow and lethargic. They haven't found that sparkle just yet and they need to find it damn quick if they want to win in style.

As for Schweinsteiger, you take that back! He is one of the best centre-mids in the world.


----------



## scherzo1928

Gah! Missed both games today... I heard they were pretty damn boring though... WHAT SAY YOU!?



ilyti said:


> Also how can you not hate a man named Bastian Schweinsteiger? I mean seriously, if that's not a name for evil incarnate I don't know what is.


 
I love saying Schweinsteiger...

Schweinsteiger Schweinsteiger Schweinsteiger!!


----------



## Murmel

Özil is my faovurite in the German team, because the dark rings he got under his eyes make him look undead


----------



## Jinogalpa

@Murmel
and Peter Tägtgren must be your favorite musician


----------



## Dan

England - Ukraine is one hell of a match. I was expecting it to be piss poor but we actually seem to be playing ok for once


----------



## Murmel

Jinogalpa said:


> @Murmel
> and Peter Tägtgren must be your favorite musician



...who? 

Ont: I have to say, France were really fucking terrible this night's game, and we were much better than we were our previous game. Should've played like this from the get go.


----------



## Jinogalpa

jup, sweden much better this time 

and england with much luck. The additional goal referee (?) must have been blind or something


----------



## steve1

Dan said:


> I was expecting it to be piss poor but we actually seem to be playing ok for once



Its traditional for England to give us false hope and then piss it all away in the stupidest way possible. I have that glimmer of hope now, and I'm ready for it to be crushed 

But obviously we're still the best team in the world, I mean we won the world cup in 19fucking66, that's all the proof we need right 

Edit: apparently our English analysis guys are claiming there was an offside so the Ukraine disallowed goal was justified. I haven't seen it yet, I'll catch the highlights.


----------



## Inverted11

Ukraine played way better football today than England - one hell of a match! Also, even though there was an offside (there was), the referee didn't call it and the goal DID go in after the SECOND pass, so it should've counted..They need goal-side technology NOW. Not the next World/Euro cup, but next game!


----------



## steve1

^ I still haven't seen it properly, but if you're saying it was offside but it wasn't called, then that's as big a mistake as not seeing the ball cross the line, so ultimately the goal shouldn't have stood. Though I understand what you're saying, two bad decisions don't make a right decision.

Goal line technology is needed. These extra officials on the line just won't work, it's very well seeing slowed down replays on tv at home, but at full speed looking at the ball in mid air and the goal line at the same time, it's not practical, and they can't give a goal unless they are absolutely certain


----------



## Aftermath1

Murmel said:


> Özil is my faovurite in the German team, because the dark rings he got under his eyes make him look undead



I always thought he looked like some sort of bug/alien


----------



## Sebastian

Great goal by Lahm!


----------



## Sebastian

1:1


----------



## Sebastian

Nice !


----------



## Sebastian

Klooooose!


----------



## Evil Weasel

This could easily be 7-1. Germany have missed so many chances! Some incredible football though. I really hope they win the tournament. Been by far and away the most exciting team to watch.


----------



## Jinogalpa

good playing with 4 beautiful goals


----------



## Aftermath1

Germany waking up, nice to see a return to form and starting Reus.

Spain - France game was terrible. So so boring and the penalty was such a shit decision. They dive way too much, wish France would of risked stomping a Spanish player in the face. Bloody pansies.


----------



## niffnoff

No offence to the french people here.... but man they bottled it...


----------



## steve1

Bloody hell. The Italians just can't finish, thankfully.

I feel a bit sick watching this

I think penalties would be the only way we have a chance of winning this. I can't remember the last time England even had a shot.

Penalties it is. And our record is not a good one. Fingers crossed....

I think I might throw up

Fuck it, we never deserved to win. At least England finally got the chance to take a couple of shots during the penalties, it's more than they did during the rest of the game


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

Well it turns out penalties did not favour England at all.

What a shit game. Shit team. Actually I think I need to shit after that travesty.


----------



## steve1

Maybe it's for the best that we didn't win tonight, now we avoid being humiliated by Germany.


----------



## Aftermath1

That really was a terrible game. Too many teams playing defensive football and it makes me sick.

Come on Germany, we can do this!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Pirlo... wow.


----------



## Ayo7e

Aftermath1 said:


> Germany waking up, nice to see a return to form and starting Reus.
> 
> Spain - France game was terrible. *So so boring and the penalty was such a shit decision. They dive way too much, wish France would of risked stomping a Spanish player in the face. Bloody pansies*.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I just loved Prilo's penalty kick. This man is definitely a thinker.


----------



## devolutionary

Three of those Italian penalties were cheeky as hell. Little slow downs and misfires all over the place. Prilo's though deserves exceptional kudos. We were sitting in the office watching it and we all cracked the hell up.


----------



## Inverted11

Italy vs. England - one of the best games I've seen in a while; good stuff!


----------



## niffnoff

Inverted11 said:


> Italy vs. England - one of the best games I've seen in a while; good stuff!



Please tell me you are trolling... please.

:| All it was, was England getting murdered. 

Seriously Ashley Young is the biggest turd of a player I've ever seen.


----------



## Evil Weasel

Yeah that was one of the worst matches of the tournament. I can't decide if the Spain vs France match was worse or not. They were both very dull. 

Ashley Young's only big strength is cutting in from the left and shooting (he scored quite a few goals doing this for Man U/Aston Villa) but as a winger he is pretty dire. Occasional good cross and that is it. Man U have Valencia on the other side delivering great crosses so it's maybe not as obvious with them. When the other option is Stewart Downing you can understand why he was played though! Seriously Hodgson's choices of wingers were dire. Ox and Walcott, fair enough. I'd have taken Adam Johnson and Matt Jarvis as the other two. Johnson is great at playing on the right but sure he could do a job on the left too. They need a proper left footed midfielder to add some balance to the team.

All in all I think England did about as good as they could with the squad they had, but there were quite a few bad choices. Most of the liverpool players in the team for a start!


----------



## Aftermath1

@Ayo7e; Spain play the most boring football ever, embrace this revelation.



Inverted11 said:


> Italy vs. England - one of the best games I've seen in a while; good stuff!



Lolwut 

That match and Spain - France were the worst so far. For it to be that boring in the quarters is insane.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My thoughts on last night's game...

Pirlo spot on, Gerrard spot on, Terry spot on, Buffon spot on, Cole and Young made stupid attempts at a penalty. Rooney did close to nothing. 

Walcott didn't work his usual magic, but still gets my praise for being an exceptional player, trying to motivate the team wherever and however possible.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Inverted11 said:


> Italy vs. England - one of the best games I've seen in a while; good stuff!





I was a supporter of the winning team and I thought that game was dreadfully boring. It wasn't even the lack of scoring as my brother and his friends were complaining, it was just that Italy had complete dominance over nearly every play, even the few times they weren't controlling the ball. 

I will give England one thing, there's a hell of a chin on some of those players.


----------



## Ayo7e

Aftermath1 said:


> @Ayo7e; Spain play the most boring football ever, embrace this revelation.




Not sure if trolling or just hater, but ur opinion isn't the only valid.

Italy deserved the win, but they have to play better if they want to do something vs germany.


----------



## Aftermath1

Ayo7e said:


> Not sure if trolling or just hater, but ur opinion isn't the only valid.
> 
> Italy deserved the win, but they have to play better if they want to do something vs germany.



Not a hater, they are all exceptional players. But name one match so far of theirs which has been interesting.....oh you can't.


----------



## Jontain

Didn't watch the England game, not surprised as our team always gets soo much hype but never cut the mustard.

Also very pissed off to hear in the news that a load of english supporters went out attacking italian supporters in Bedford after we lost. 

Too all those who seem to take this game way too much to heart and then go out to commit this kind of pathetic act... that oxygen your breathing, you don't deserve it.

Its JUST a game... (and just so were clear):-

game
n.
1. An activity providing entertainment or amusement;

...

Good luck to all the other teams left, hopefully your fans won't make your country look as pathetic and stupid as ours.

EDIT: Just read into it a bit more and turns out it was few amongst many that were causing problems (as so often seems to be the way), so my above point is directed at them, not at English football supporters as a whole.


----------



## niffnoff

Spain and france was just a team that plays total football, it always happens and will forever happen if you watch La Liga games.

Back to the England game...

Statwise, Italy had pretty much owned possesion, more shots on goal, more shots on targets, more touches in the attacking third. But nothing to show for it.

All England shown in that game is we can defend ok and bottle it at penalties and make negative changes, i.e Henderson for Parker. What the actual fuck was the point. We lost the midfield long before that change.

Now here comes a rant on AY and the England squad in general.

I don't understand how he could of picked him after his first 3 initial bad games, I mean he had little to no assists or completed passes, then when it came to him playing on the wing, he never tracked back. I don't get it, he ain't Ronaldo who has the luxury of Fabio Contreau or a strong midfielder to cover for him. Ashley Cole played the best he can but his sheer lazyness (Young) just made the feel of a 10 man team, the same could be said of Milner, but in my opinion I don't really see him as a winger not since he left Newcastle I think he became a central or defensive minded midfielder. 

What I don't get is how the team can be so slow on the ball and so deep. In the EPL we play x10 faster more aggressive. They usually close down a hell of a lot more I didn't see any of that, infact I saw Italy doing it more to us!

The team selection was the worst for me, especially with the lack of players such as Kyle Walker, Micah Richards, Sturridge, A. Johnson. I'd of much prefered over Kelly, Henderson, Defoe, Downing (though he is good). I know you may say why hate on the Liverpool players... reason being is why is the team all Liverpool players anyway? Roy Hodgson bias? 


Idk. /rant.


----------



## Evil Weasel

niffnoff said:


> The team selection was the worst for me, especially with the lack of players such as Kyle Walker, Micah Richards, Sturridge, A. Johnson. I'd of much prefered over Kelly, Henderson, Defoe, Downing (though he is good). I know you may say why hate on the Liverpool players... reason being is why is the team all Liverpool players anyway? Roy Hodgson bias?
> 
> 
> Idk. /rant.


Kyle Walker was injured, Sturridge has been rubbish since Christmas. Capello and Hodgson for some reason don't seem to rate Micah Richards despite being being far superior defensively to Glen Johnson. Sturridge was too out of form for the Euros. Not that Defoe was playing a massive amount either but he performed better in the 2nd half of the season. I would have backed them to take Defoe purely on his predatory nature but having seen the way England played (very defensive and relying on long balls and hold up play) he would have been a total liability. Strangely enough if you want someone good at holdup play and with a good scoring record internationally there is one obvious name that has not been mentioned - Peter Crouch!

Most of the Liverpool players get hated on because they had rubbish club seasons. Are you sure about Downing being good? I used to rate him a few years ago but his performances for Liverpool were nothing short of abysmal. 0 goals and 0 assists despite taking a penalty and 72 shots this season. Speaks volumes. Kelly looks alright defensively but Richards is better. Michael Carrick had a great season and should have been on the plane well before Henderson. Can't blame him for not wanting to be on the reserve list though.

I wasn't sure about Carroll but he performed above expectations at the Euros and Gerrard was arguably the best English player (although he was totally AWOL last night). The rest of them should have been nowhere near the team. I don't understand why you are being so harsh on Milner. He wasn't spectacular but did his job defensively covering Glen Johnson well. Walcott and Johnson on the right side would be a partnership begging to be exploited.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

English peope attacking Italians and Italian property is fucking stupid and disgraceful. Italy are the better team and pissed people being dicks is no excuse.


----------



## niffnoff

Evil Weasel said:


> - Peter Crouch!
> 
> Most of the Liverpool players get hated on because they had rubbish club seasons. Are you sure about Downing being good? I used to rate him a few years ago but his performances for Liverpool were nothing short of abysmal. 0 goals and 0 assists despite taking a penalty and 72 shots this season. Speaks volumes. Kelly looks alright defensively but Richards is better. Michael Carrick had a great season and should have been on the plane well before Henderson. Can't blame him for not wanting to be on the reserve list though.
> 
> I wasn't sure about Carroll but he performed above expectations at the Euros and Gerrard was arguably the best English player (although he was totally AWOL last night). The rest of them should have been nowhere near the team. I don't understand why you are being so harsh on Milner. He wasn't spectacular but did his job defensively covering Glen Johnson well. Walcott and Johnson on the right side would be a partnership begging to be exploited.



@Crouch LOL!! I don't think he has it anymore, although I think AC has actually improved still think he's a prick mind due to leaving my beloved Newcastle. I didn't know Walker was injured mah bad, but Micah would of been my first choice RB johnson did play great though, as did all of our defence. Still don't rate Joe Hart though, so shit on crosses 

Sturridge is a player though who can make a difference like Welbeck, those two were lethal in the U21s. The only reason I have a small liking to Downing is because he can play either side and use some pace, like A Johnson. Carrick is hit and miss for me personally, he's such a good player when he wants to be. 

one more player who impressed, the OXlaide. For a 19 year old kid in the team, he actually looked the part kinda wish Gero didn't steal his thunder in the Sweden game


----------



## Aftermath1

^Hart is a cracking keeper, no idea why they brought Green over him for the World Cup.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Will there be a year when Finland is in the cup? Unless we would be the host, its not going to happen too soon, and that makes me sad. :'(


----------



## Murmel

How the fuck did you guys think Italy - England was boring? It was packed with action. Spain - France on the other hand was boring because it was everything but packed with action.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Murmel said:


> How the fuck did you guys think Italy - England was boring? It was packed with action. Spain - France on the other hand was boring because it was everything but packed with action.



Okay. I guess compared to Spain - France it was interesting, but Italy v. England seemed rather one sided. I wish Poland had made it further, they always put on a good show.


----------



## Murmel

It may have been one sided, but I honestly don't give a crap if it's 2 teams I don't care about.


----------



## Aftermath1

Sitting back defending the entire game is not entertaining imo. England have gone into the old Italian style of 10man defence and it is horrible to watch. Not sure what you mean about 'action packed' haha. Italy had a few good chances but other than that it was dull as hell.


----------



## steve1

I think the problem with England is that they just aren't up to date with the modern game. We're just too...well....English.


----------



## Murmel

Aftermath1 said:


> Sitting back defending the entire game is not entertaining imo. England have gone into the old Italian style of 10man defence and it is horrible to watch. Not sure what you mean about 'action packed' haha. Italy had a few good chances but other than that it was dull as hell.



Italy had the ball and actually tried to go for it. Yes, England did almost nothing but defend, but the ball wasn't just being passed around like in the Spain - France game after Spain scored. As long as the ball stays out of the middle for as long as possible I'm happy.

It might not have been entertaining for you to watch your own team defend for an entire game, but for someone like me who didn't give a damn about who won I was glad to see that there were some shots on goal.


----------



## djpharoah

Awesome - happy with the results!! Spain look like they might win it again. Waiting for tomorrow's game, if Italy advance (doubt it) then Spain will definitely have a better chance than the German machine.

But man Ronaldo should have stepped up and taken the shot for Bruno... he didn't even get to kick one.


----------



## Murmel

^
The Swedish commentators came to the conclusion that they had to do it in the order they gave the referee, hence why Bruno Alves got sent back by Navi, they probably sent out the wrong guy by accident or something.


----------



## djpharoah

Murmel said:


> ^
> The Swedish commentators came to the conclusion that they had to do it in the order they gave the referee, hence why Bruno Alves got sent back by Navi, they probably sent out the wrong guy by accident or something.




I would have put Ronaldo up in the front few guys.


----------



## Murmel

I'm disappointed by Ronaldo this tournament, he's been missing the goal so much it's not even funny. Would've liked to see more opportunities for Navi instead.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm calling a Germany win. Spain are a fantastic team so it will be great to watch but I'm pegging Germany as the winners.


----------



## Aftermath1

Murmel said:


> Italy had the ball and actually tried to go for it. Yes, England did almost nothing but defend, but the ball wasn't just being passed around like in the Spain - France game after Spain scored. As long as the ball stays out of the middle for as long as possible I'm happy.
> 
> It might not have been entertaining for you to watch your own team defend for an entire game, but for someone like me who didn't give a damn about who won I was glad to see that there were some shots on goal.



England isn't my team, Germany is 

My final point as I think just about everyone knows how anti-sitting back I am now . I can't believe teams do that shit in the Quarter and Semi Finals. It should be an all out battle for domination, not some half arsed attempt.

Anyway, hopefully Germany call brush past Italy and finally knock those unworthy Spanish from their high horse.


----------



## Ayo7e

Aftermath1 said:


> Anyway, hopefully Germany call brush past Italy and finally knock those *unworthy* Spanish from their high horse.


----------



## Aftermath1

Ayo7e said:


>



Two 1-0 wins after dreadful gameplay does not constitute a clear winner imo. 

Come at me bro.


----------



## Ayo7e

Aftermath1 said:


> Two 1-0 wins after dreadful gameplay does not constitute a clear winner imo.
> 
> Come at me bro.




Yeah because France=Greek ...


----------



## Aftermath1

Ayo7e said:


> Yeah because France=Greek ...



Are you honestly telling me Spain played amazing in their finals and it was action packed?

Other than their passing (best in the world I admit it), it's so predictable and lethargic. Here is Spain 90% of the time..

Pass through midfield for 10mins, pass out wide, realise they suck at crossing (against a good defence), pass back to centre, try to walk the ball into the goal, get blocked, pass back to CB/GK. REPEAT.


----------



## Ayo7e

I could understand that you dont like their playing style but that does not mean they do not deserve to win. 

I hope we'll meet in the final btw.


----------



## Sebastian

So far a great game! I think one of the better ones during this cup...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This is why I love Super Mario, he's crazy.







Earning that nickname right there.


----------



## Jinogalpa

now its really hard to come back

england have their penalties, germans have their italy


----------



## Murmel

Great game, was definitely my favourite one so far in the tournament. Very impressed by Italy.


----------



## Sebastian

Murmel said:


> Great game, was definitely my favourite one so far in the tournament. Very impressed by Italy.



 Hope Italy wins in the final!


----------



## djpharoah

Super Mario!!


----------



## Murmel

Wouldn't have been surprised if they had made it to 3-1 if they chilled a bit and didn't get that offside and had better luck with the slippery pitch 

Edit:


----------



## C2Aye

This is my insight into the Germany Italy match:

- Germany's spirit's must be pretty Löw.
- I thought this match would be a lot Klose.
- It's a bit Hummeliating for Germany.
- They're like Lahmbs to the slaughter.
- It's like a slow Kroosifiction for Germany.
- Khedir-oh dear.

Sorry for the awful puns, I was only Joaching!


----------



## steve1

Exciting finish, desperation makes for entertaining viewing. 

A deserved win for Italy. Too many holes in the German defense


----------



## Aftermath1

C2Aye said:


> This is my insight into the Germany Italy match:
> 
> - Germany's spirit's must be pretty Löw.
> - I thought this match would be a lot Klose.
> - It's a bit Hummeliating for Germany.
> - They're like Lahmbs to the slaughter.
> - It's like a slow Kroosifiction for Germany.
> - Khedir-oh dear.
> 
> Sorry for the awful puns, I was only Joaching!



 Well played sir.

I think the overall problem was that our tactics seemed to be to try and stop Italy playing the way they do, rather than just sticking to what we are good at. That left confusion and holes all over the pitch which Italy exploited. Shame.


----------



## Zado

It's a matter of experience i guess...Germany is the youngest team of the tournament...a young team can run forever,but if you do not have enough experience you may lack tactics and proper schemes.There's still plenty of time to improve,to learn,they are everything but weak.Same for England


----------



## -JeKo-

Two hours! Doesn't really matter who's gonna win, as long as it's not Spain


----------



## steve1

Place your bets gentlemen.

I'm going for 2-1 Italy. I just don't want Balotelli to get the winner and be the hero. as good as he is, his attitude stinks.


----------



## -JeKo-

I've got a feeling that we're gonna see more goals than usually so my prediction is that Spain wins 3-1.


----------



## Opeth666

italy wins and cavani or pirlo gets the game winner


----------



## djpharoah

Might be premature but Congrats to the Spanish!!


----------



## WhiteWalls

Ok, 2nd place isn't that bad after all


----------



## -JeKo-

Spain is very strong tonight... Hope Italy will recover soon!


----------



## steve1

Is it a good game? I've spent 45 minutes watching the buffering wheel.

Edit: game over. Italy down to 10 men, it'll take several miracles to come back now.


----------



## Murmel

Didn't expect anything but this, bad luck with the injuries for Italy though.

And did anyone else see how pissed Balotelli was when it was over? Shoved away the Italian management while walking off the field


----------



## steve1

^ I'm betting he doesn't come back to collect his runners-up medal. As I said a few posts above, his attitude stinks.

Edit: I appear to be wrong, he's come back out


----------



## Ayo7e

AWW YEAH


----------



## -JeKo-

Ayo7e said:


> AWW YEAH



You guys must be having a huge party! Hope you'll do worse in a couple of years


----------



## scherzo1928

The 2 first goals were absolute works of art if you watch them from start to finish... Boring football MY ASS



Opeth666 said:


> italy wins and _*cavani *_or pirlo gets the game winner


 
 wtf you talking about


----------



## Zado

Well when players are tired to death cuz of the lack of rest, and after 15 minutes you see cramps everywhere,that's the only possible end 




> The 2 first goals were absolute works of art if you watch them from start to finish... Boring football MY ASS


imho there were 2 huge mistakes made by defense not a great match,when thiago motta fucked his leg all became awful...I imagine a great final match as a very balanced one,with actions from both teams..I'm not trying to find excuses to defeat,we totally deserved,they were way stronger than us,but after seeing everyone with cramps after just the first half I really wondered what could have been if the condition were similar to the one seen against germany... all imho of course


----------



## Rex

yeaaah


----------



## ilyti

I don't have ADD so I wasn't bored at all by Spain this tournament, even when they were "just" playing their trademark passing game. What we saw today in the first half was the tried and true Spanish play taken into overdrive. Must hand it to the Italians not only for ridding us of the Germans (no small feat), but for actually forcing Spain to play this aggressively, something no other team could do. Didn't quite work to their favour though. Overall the most exciting finale since... well I was gonna say Brazil-Italy in the 1994 WC but I'm not too sure.

First successful defense of the Euro title.
Highest score in a Euro finale.
First player to score in two consecutive Euro finales (Torres).
First coach to take both Euro and World titles.
any other records I missed?

Football history!


----------



## AgentOrange

Wow ... I was pretty much shocked at how Italy were playing during the final , didn't expect Spain to take it home that easily. Either way good game , regardless of how much i hate them Spanish players i must say they deserved it.


----------



## AgentOrange

steve1 said:


> ^ I'm betting he doesn't come back to collect his runners-up medal. As I said a few posts above, his attitude stinks.
> 
> Edit: I appear to be wrong, he's come back out



Was pretty surprised that he did come out , looks like he went in to cry and came back out. I mean cmon you don't wanna ruin your tough guy rep now do you ?


----------



## Zado

AgentOrange said:


> Wow ... I was pretty much shocked at how Italy were playing during the final , didn't expect Spain to take it home that easily. Either way good game , regardless of how much i hate them Spanish players i must say they deserved it.


I guess the whole tournament should have been developed during a longer period....you just can't play a match every 2 days,that's the same reason why germany was defeated by us so easily...it quite disappointing,when you are going to play a finale against the world strongest team your physical condition MUST be excellent,It's awful to be totally destroyed after the first half


----------



## scherzo1928

Zado said:


> I guess the whole tournament should have been developed during a longer period....you just can't play a match every 2 days,that's the same reason why germany was defeated by us so easily...it quite disappointing,when you are going to play a finale against the world strongest team your physical condition MUST be excellent,It's awful to be totally destroyed after the first half


 
2 things to mention. I thought Germany would own Italy, just because the Germans had 2 more days of rest, and the Italians played over time... I was wrong 

Same thing again, Spain played overtime on the semifinal, and most of them had already played over 60 games this season, which is a metric fuckton.

Also, that first goal was before there were any injuries.

Edit: I forgot to say (although I said it in page 1 or 2) I was VERY pleasantly surprised by Italy. I almoast want to go over there and give their coach one big hug for making them play so well. Kudos to them.


----------



## Zado

scherzo1928 said:


> 2 things to mention. I thought Germany would own Italy, just because the Germans had 2 more days of rest, and the Italians played over time... I was wrong
> 
> Same thing again, Spain played overtime on the semifinal, and most of them had already played over 60 games this season, which is a metric fuckton.
> 
> Also, that first goal was before there were any injuries.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to say (although I said it in page 1 or 2) I was VERY pleasantly surprised by Italy. I almoast want to go over there and give their coach one big hug for making them play so well. Kudos to them.


still,I'm sure italy could have played a decent match against spain if they had at least 1 more day of rest...not saying they could win,but at least play equally....it was a mistake to let chiellini play,he had just ricovered from an injury and you could see how slow it was during the first goal episode i mean,not even a second division player behaves like that in sucha situation,he had obviously problems.

Also,the problem were not injuries per se,but the fact that,eventually,spanish players can handle fatigue WAY better than italian ones...and that's one of their strong points,they can run forever...germany killed italian legs,that was a very tiring match,so they started totally destroyed...I'd still love to see a spain vs italy match with fresh players,I'm sure it would end 1 - 0,or 2-1,but not 4-0,imho spain,during the whole competition,wasn't 4 times stronger than this italy (which,imho,played better- and against better competitors- than the world cup tournament won some years ago).


Also,i seriously wonder how would have ended a italy vs portugal match


that said,congrats to Spain,seriously the best national team seen lately!


----------



## scherzo1928

ilyti said:


> I don't have ADD so I wasn't bored at all by Spain this tournament, even when they were "just" playing their trademark passing game. !


----------



## -JeKo-

I used to have a Nintendo (8-bit) and the soccer game 'World Cup'. Spain used to always drive me crazy as they were playing the same trademark passing game already then


----------



## Sebastian

I hoped Italy will show something more, still Spain deserved the win! good goals


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I had £50 on Spain to win it from the start of the tournament. Got them at 11/4 and a return of £187.50. Also had winning bets on them at Euro 2008 and World Cup 2010. Great side. Xavi and Iniesta are Gods.


----------



## Zado

this is great.Respect fot the rival,I didn't know such a thing still existed in football.Great player but great man above all.


----------



## Murmel

This sums up about 99% of all "injuries" in football


----------



## C2Aye

Murmel said:


> This sums up about 99% of all "injuries" in football



Good on you Becks!

Every time Sergio Busquets goes down 'injured' they should get all the ball boys to run on the pitch and launch footballs at him until he gets sick of rolling around on the floor and back to what he's actually good at.

Replace 'Sergio Busquets' with your own least favourite playactor/diver for similar effect.

Also, bloody well done to Spain for a great display in the final. Glad to see that they didn't go through the whole tournament at walking pace.


----------

